#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Intelbras - Firmware 5.0 beta 2 do WOM 5000 e WOM 5000 MiMo

## Suporte Intelbras

Pessoal, Bom Dia!

Foi disponibilizado no site da Intelbras o Firmware 5.0 beta 2 do WOM 5000 e WOM 5000 MiMo.
Neste firmware foi adicionada a função "Auto TDMA", compatível com os produtos da linha WISP+.

Segue os links do firmware para download:

WOM 5000 MIMO
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...v5.0-beta2.rar

WOM 5000
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...v5.0-beta2.rar

Qualquer dúvida estamos à disposição.

----------


## fmcjunior

Cara será que com isso finalmente a Intelbras vai dar um sacode na ubnt, pq verdade seja dito o won 5000 melhorou muito, e não tem problema de queimar portas, seu único defeito era falta de TDMA,

----------


## MDdantas

neste firmware também possui os gráficos de monitoramento de tráfego (throughput) e também de PPS. Muito bom

----------


## islan

Parece que agora está começando a ficar interessante...

----------


## lcesargc

aproveitado a carona.. queria saber se consigo passar 25 mega ou mais, com 2 wom 5000 mimo ptp em 4 km, visada limpissima e zona frescel tambem.??

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> aproveitado a carona.. queria saber se consigo passar 25 mega ou mais, com 2 wom 5000 mimo ptp em 4 km, visada limpissima e zona frescel tambem.??


Para essa distância indicamos o APC 5M-18 ou APC 5M-18+, segue o link do equipamento.
http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar...door/apc-5m-18

Throughput x Distância
http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...Dist%C3%A2ncia

----------


## pauloh

> Parece que agora está começando a ficar interessante...


realmente, espero que isso não seja motivo para aumentar o preço, quanto a resto, TDMA era o motivo que faltava para o WOM 5000 deslanchar.

----------


## pauloh

Suporte Intelbras tens ideia da relação de clientes por setor x throughput que o conjunto WOM 500 MiMo e APC 5M-90 podem atingir?

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

só tem uma coisa, alegam que e nacional, mas a linha intelbras wireless ta acompanhando o dólar, por tanto não se aprecia o que foi anunciado, as vantagem de ser "NACIONAL", TA CARO DE MAIS. pouca diferença para UBNT, pouca mesmo, e sabemos das diferenças de funcionamento OBVIAS de uma e outra marca, ta complicado ficar amarrado ao TDMA da INTELBRAS, e sobre o RMA, tenho 7 WOM5000 desde novembro na autorizada, ate hoje nada.
acho que se o preço não baixar, não vai valer a pena usar WOM5000....

----------


## fmcjunior

> só tem uma coisa, alegam que e nacional, mas a linha intelbras wireless ta acompanhando o dólar, por tanto não se aprecia o que foi anunciado, as vantagem de ser "NACIONAL", TA CARO DE MAIS. pouca diferença para UBNT, pouca mesmo, e sabemos das diferenças de funcionamento OBVIAS de uma e outra marca, ta complicado ficar amarrado ao TDMA da INTELBRAS, e sobre o RMA, tenho 7 WOM5000 desde novembro na autorizada, ate hoje nada.
> acho que se o preço não baixar, não vai valer a pena usar WOM5000....


Infelizmente, nada é fabricado no Brasil no máximo e montado, sobre a garantia o problema com certeza é seu fornecedor que não presta, te dou que nunca demorou mais que 1 semana desde o momento que despachei pelo correio ate seu retorno, Faria Rezende e Ceitel, sou bem critico quando a produtos brasileiros, em muitos casos problemáticos, o won5000 foi assim no inicio era uma desgraça, mas fato é que melhorou muito, e hoje já se tornou um homezinho, a sua grande vantagem esta no fato de você bater o telefone e em 5 dias esta na sua empresa, não tem queimas sem sentido de porta ou ter que pagar 480 na caixa de cabo pra ter garantia de um projeto defeituoso, e outra grande ponto siso, na maioria entregamos até 3Mb o que ele atende bem, não preciso poluir com mimo, desperdiçando uma polaridade, pela primeira vez eu digo há vantagens no won 5000, não usei o won 5000 mimo, esse eu não sei se vale apena.

----------


## GuileW

> Infelizmente, nada é fabricado no Brasil no máximo e montado...


Prezados amigos,

vocês estão enganados. É com muito orgulho e satisfação que posso afirmar e garantir que o WOM 5000, assim como o WOM 5000 MiMo são fabricados no parque fabril em São José, SC. A influência do dólar acontece devido ao fato dos componentes eletrônicos serem de fato importados, pois não existe fabricação nacional de tais componentes.

Att,

Guilherme Weidle

----------


## fmcjunior

> Prezados amigos,
> 
> vocês estão enganados. É com muito orgulho e satisfação que posso afirmar e garantir que o WOM 5000, assim como o WOM 5000 MiMo são fabricados no parque fabril em São José, SC. A influência do dólar acontece devido ao fato dos componentes eletrônicos serem de fato importados, pois não existe fabricação nacional de tais componentes.
> 
> Att,
> 
> Guilherme Weidle



desculpe quando falo que nada é fabricado no Brasil é justamente isso, a fabrica no brasil junta os componentes, solda e embala, fabricar mesmo tem a ver com o fato de você entrar com a matéria prima, seja ferro, silício, cobre e sair com o chip, não é em momento algum menosprezar o trabalho de vocês, mas a fundo o que a intelbras faz e juntar componentes, e desenvolver o software que vale lembrar o hardware e software são deliberant por isso sofremos tanto com influência do dolar, em suma acho que agora que já estão se solidificando no mercado deveriam desenvolver seu próprio chip wifi, com certeza vocês comeriam todo o mercada se fizessem um bom chip, o que por sinal não é tão difícil assim, bala na agulha sei que vocês tem.

----------


## Roberto21

Aaaaa, então a função do TDMA é só para linha MIMO da WOM 5000 ?? Dessa forma depois de centenas de WOM 5000 compradas temos que comprar agora só a linha MIMO para poder aproveitar o TDMA ? É isso ?

----------


## Rsmol

> Aaaaa, então a função do TDMA é só para linha MIMO da WOM 5000 ?? Dessa forma depois de centenas de WOM 5000 compradas temos que comprar agora só a linha MIMO para poder aproveitar o TDMA ? É isso ?


Amigo Leia o inicio do topico com atençao e verá que nao é isso ! sao pras duas wom siso e mimo .

----------


## telworld

Não defendo fabricante amigo. mas tem coisa errada, pois quando tenho algum problema meu fornecedor de imediato faz o RMA.
compro na Plantec com Daniel gaba

----------


## fmcjunior

> Não defendo fabricante amigo. mas tem coisa errada, pois quando tenho algum problema meu fornecedor de imediato faz o RMA.
> compro na Plantec com Daniel gaba


Te dei dois fornecedores que o tempo de chegar, chega num dia no outro ja ta saindo de volta, teu fornecedor, deve enviar pra fábrica esperar voltar pra depois de enviar, ao sim é problema de fornecedor, compra com a Pricila na faria Resende ou ceitel que teus problemas acabam. Ou fina na meu desse distribuidor que te sacaneia a decisão é sua, só não bota a culpa na Intelbras por isso, bota a culpa deles disserem que passa 180mb Full quando só passa 80, que ele melhor tratamento contra interferência que não tem etc, sejamos justos.

----------


## Roberto21

> Amigo Leia o inicio do topico com atençao e verá que nao é isso ! sao pras duas wom siso e mimo .



Bom, então poste algum print ou me ensine onde está essa função na wow 5000 (siso) por que atualizei uma para teste e não tem a função (AUTO TDMA)!

----------


## jorgilson

Onde fica a funcao Auto TDMA no WOM 5000, será que é automatica, quando se estabelece a conexao ele reconhece que o ap esta com TDMA ativo?

----------


## GuileW

> Onde fica a funcao Auto TDMA no WOM 5000, será que é automatica, quando se estabelece a conexao ele reconhece que o ap esta com TDMA ativo?


Exatamente isso. O WOM 5000 detecta automaticamente o TDMA ativo no AP.

----------


## jcmaster85

Bom dia, existe algum local que mostre uma barra ou sinal que o TDMA esta ativo???



> Pessoal, Bom Dia!
> 
> Foi disponibilizado no site da Intelbras o Firmware 5.0 beta 2 do WOM 5000 e WOM 5000 MiMo.
> Neste firmware foi adicionada a função "Auto TDMA", compatível com os produtos da linha WISP+.
> 
> Segue os links do firmware para download:
> 
> WOM 5000 MIMO
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...v5.0-beta2.rar
> ...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom dia, existe algum local que mostre uma barra ou sinal que o TDMA esta ativo???



Sim. Aparece em Status>Geral>Informações da Wireless>Modo>Cliente -TDMA

----------


## islan

Achei espetacular a ideia do TDMA, pra competir no mercado isto era imprescindível, mas agora outro passo com extrema importância: IPv6!!!
Como está a implementação? Pois se não pretendem implementar IPv6 é um produto que em breve vai morrer. Veja bem, hoje meus IPs público IPv4 e de muitos provedores estão no fim, o futuro é IPv6!
A Ubiquiti apesar do firmware ser versão beta, já possui suporte a IPv6, então não estão ficando pra trás diante do mercado.
Normalmente compro 50 unidades de Nanostation M5 devido a qualidade UBNT, queima porta LAN? Sim, queima, mas 1 a cada 300, e isso pra mim é aceitável face a qualidade de conexão que posso oferecer ao meu cliente.
Sinceramente eu tenho acompanhado a Intelbras, já até participei de uma demonstração de produtos (curso) que ofereceram aqui na minha região, torço muito pela empresa brasileira, mas enquanto não tiver um suporte TDMA sólido e IPv6, continuarei com Ubiquiti!

Um abraço

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

se confirma a suba de 8% dos wom5000 ??? quanto aos wom5000 (7 peças) com problemas, estão na autorizada da intelbras desde novembro.
falta um produto para competir com airgrid, não tem nada, nem mikrotik nem a intelbras em 5.8, nada....

----------


## wala

> se confirma a suba de 8% dos wom5000 ??? quanto aos wom5000 (7 peças) com problemas, estão na autorizada da intelbras desde novembro.
> falta um produto para competir com airgrid, não tem nada, nem mikrotik nem a intelbras em 5.8, nada....


O unico jeito e vc colocar uma grade de 27 no conector externo do wom5000 siso para competir com argrid em distancia. O que não e tão pratico como a argrid.

----------


## jorgilson

Amigo Wala vc já usou WOM 5000 com antena externa, fica bom?

----------


## wala

Não nunca usei o jeito e esperar pra ver se alguem ja usou e relatar se fica bom.

----------


## bola25a2008

Ta aí algumas coisas que não entendo, tenho mais de 400 wom 5000 na rede e pra mim é uma maravilha rede perfeita, preço muito bom. Retirei todas as UBNT da rede pois dava problemas demais, tipo do nada cqc vai lá pro chão, ou a lan queima. Airgrid tirei umas 40 por causa do cqc. As poucos wom 5000 que deram problema troquei no balcão do meu fornecedor na hora. não esperei nem 5 minutos. E se não me engano é dois anos de garantia, qual produto tem esse tempo de garantia? Eu não vou nem falar dos milagrosos APC 5m que é até covardia comparar com rocket, tirei mais de 8 PTP aqui que era rocket e coloquei os APCS, nunca me deram problema pra te falar a verdade nem lembro mais qual é os ips deles. Se alguém aí achar que a wom 5000 não presta e quiser me vender eu compro todas pela a metade do preço.

----------


## wala

A ubiquiti ta se afundando na propria lama, se fossem so as portas lam queimada se dava um jeito com aterramento mais o problema tambem e a desgraça da perca de potencia, em vez da ubiquiti fazer um recall no projeto dos seu equipamento por causa dessa falha de projeto que faz com que os seus equipamentos percam potencia. não continuam vendendo do mesmo jeito, equipamentos que com menos de 6 meses ja tão dando problema de perca de potencia, fora as portas lam são ate mais facil de prevenir a queima mais e essa tal de perca de potencia isso ja não da. 
So acho que ta faltando um equipamento como as argrid para alavancar os outros fabricantes, penso uma argrid a la mikrotik seria uma maravilha e adeus ubnt.
Eu acho que deveriamos parar de comprar ubnt pra ver se eles aprende a dar mais valor aos seus consumidores.

----------


## ccsandrade

Também estou gostando muito do desenvolvimento da WOM 5000, tenho várias em minha rede nunca me deram dor de cabeça,
bem configurada e alinhada é show... Bem mencionado a garantia e temos que dar valor aos produtos nacionais...

----------


## charlespjo

Fiz uns testes aqui.. ao mudar meus painel pra ipoll, as wom5000 realmente conectaram em TDMA, só que ficou uma naba,, a latencia subiu, e o ccq sumiu.. ficou entre 0 a 20,, fiz varios teste de canais etc... voltei pra 802 novamente... vamos ver se a intelbras resolve.. porque aqui ainda ta funcionando melhor na antiga...

----------


## pauloh

e se o WOM5000 estiver no modo ap, tem como ativar o TDMA?

----------


## jcmaster85

Não, o Ipoll em AP só funciona com equipamentos da linha Wisp+ ou seja aqueles que ja veem com o protocolo desde o inicio, pra confirmar o que o pessoal da intelbras me informou fiz o teste com dois Woms 5000 tanto mimo quanto siso com a nova versão 5.0 e realmente só conecta como N ou A.




> e se o WOM5000 estiver no modo ap, tem como ativar o TDMA?

----------


## diegodelinda

Se só conecta como N ou A pra quê serviria essa nova função? Enfim, alguém mais que testou aí, ou a própria intelbrás, responde a pergunta: os wom 5000 vão conectar nas bases com ipool ativado?

----------


## fmcjunior

> Se só conecta como N ou A pra quê serviria essa nova função? Enfim, alguém mais que testou aí, ou a própria intelbrás, responde a pergunta: os wom 5000 vão conectar nas bases com ipool ativado?


Pelo que li é o seguinte, ipol não tem nada a ver com padrão A ou N, o ipol e o TDMA da Intelbras, que no básico divide o tempo entre os dispositivos, e pelo que vi quem faz isso é o AP, o cliente apenas espera sua respostas, então se é isso mesmo não vai tê nada no won 5000 vai ver no AP, seja no AP 5m 18 ou no 5m 90. Igual ao airmax da ubnt, estou comendado a testar na mina rede.

----------


## jorgilson

O Ipool é sistema propriétário da Deliberant, provavelmente a Intelbrás deve ter feito um acordo com ela para usar nos WOM 5000 somente como cliente.

----------


## jcmaster85

Boa noite, o Wom 5000 tem a função de Ipoll TDMA somente em modo cliente, o firmwire foi desenvolvido somente para modo cliente, se ativar o Ipoll em uma base WISP+ da intelbras que ja possui o protocolo nativo ou seja APC 5M, OU APC 5M 90 ai sim vai conectar e aparecer em status o modo de conexão cliente auto TDMA, mas se for usar um Wom5000 siso ou mimo como AP para transmitir o sinal para outro Wom 5000 mesmo estando ambos com a versão 5.0 que possui suporte para o protocolo não vai funcionar o Ipoll, se quer aparece a opção Ipoll Access Point na configuração do programa, vai conectar somente como A ou N conforme falei anteriormente.

----------


## diegodelinda

Alguém mais testou pra dar um feedback? Aqui eu testei com um wom5000 mimo, e conectou no apc com ipool ativado. Não deu pra testar muito, mas estava funcionando bem, com nível de sinal bom latência baixa, navegação boa, etc

----------


## ricardoctga

Boa noite,

Essa semana testei os equipamentos APC 5M (FWBD-1100-v5.95.49868) com antena setorial em torre + WOM5000 com Firmware novo 5.0 Beta2, nos clientes.
Não consegui nenhum resultado satisfatório, mesmo tentando vários tipos de configuração na torre.
APC 5M como AP (auto wds) como Ipool AP, etc..
Clientes como A, A/N, N...
Todo tipo de configuração testamos.
Todos os testes, verifiquei muita perda de pacotes (>20%) latência entre (10 a 200ms) muito instável
Detalhes, testes realizados em laboratório e em campo (torres) com no máximo 2 clientes.
Alguém mais teve esses problemas???

----------


## diegodelinda

No teste que eu fiz ficou bom,mas eu só testei com um cliente. E o rádio cliente estava bem próximo ao ap (200 a 300m).

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

*ricardoctga*, Bom dia!

Qual a distância entre o APC 5M e WOM 5000?
Qual a potência configurada em ambos os equipamentos?
Qual a distância configurada nos equipamentos?
De quantos dBi é a antena do seu APC 5M?
Qual a largura de banda utilizada?
Você possui o resultado do Link Calc para verificarmos?
Qual País está configurado no equipamento?

----------


## charlespjo

Hoje eu uso.. apc 5m-90 com wom5000, funciona muito bem com protocolo 802,11 mas em TDMA . muito ruim.. tive mesmo problema que o colega... o suporte da intelbras me informou que essa versao beta ainda esta em teste.. nao me deu solucao..

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

charlespjo,Bom dia!

Favor informar seu e-mail, para que possamos verificar o que foi tratado na ocorrência e podermos lhe dar uma solução.

----------


## charlespjo

Bom dia.. meu email é [email protected]

obs: tenho certificação intelbras nesse seguimento..





> charlespjo,Bom dia!
> 
> Favor informar seu e-mail, para que possamos verificar o que foi tratado na ocorrência e podermos lhe dar uma solução.

----------


## ricardoctga

Bom dia a todos,
Hoje voltaremos em campo e conseguirei postar mais detalhes, mas respondendo ao Suporte Intelbras, segue alguns dados dos testes realizados ontem.

Qual a distância entre o APC 5M e WOM 5000?
*1Km*
Qual a potência configurada em ambos os equipamentos?
*Testes com potência média, utilizados entre 12 a 20dbm.*
Qual a distância configurada nos equipamentos?
*1000 metros, configurado no WOM5000*
De quantos dBi é a antena do seu APC 5M?
*17dbi*
Qual a largura de banda utilizada?
*20mhz*
Você possui o resultado do Link Calc para verificarmos?
*Não aplicável, pois distância <= 1km com visada limpa.*
Qual País está configurado no equipamento?
*Brasil*

Caso não funcione novamente, iremos realizar o downgrade dos firmware (APC e WOM) e testaremos novamente.

Voltarei a postar os resultados.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

*ricardoctga*, Bom dia!

Se possível gostaríamos de lhe auxiliar na configuração. Favor nos passar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos entrar em contato.

Ficamos à disposição.

----------


## ricardoctga

Boa tarde,
Segue contatos
33 8803-2872 vivo
33 8816-3156 oi

Agradeço se puderem ajudar.

----------


## ricardoctga

Segue algumas telas dos equipamentos, (torre e cliente).
O problema continuou, muita perda de pacote, quase não passa dados.
Estou aguardando contato do pessoal da Intelbras.

----------


## ricardoctga

Pessoal Boa noite,

Finalizamos 5 instalações em campo hoje, e só conseguimos deixar funcionando de modo satisfatório, sem usar o protocolo TDMA.
Quando utilizamos em modo TDMA, ocorre os problemas descritos acima.

O Motivo de estarmos instalando Intelbras/Wom 5000, foi justamente após meu fornecedor informar que estava disponível/funcionando o protocolo TDMA para os clientes, o que ainda não vi funcionar.
Portanto, aguardo posicionamento do Suporte Intelbras quanto ao correto funcionamento.

Atc,

Ricardo.

----------


## charlespjo

4891646638




> *ricardoctga*, Bom dia!
> 
> Se possível gostaríamos de lhe auxiliar na configuração. Favor nos passar seu telefone com DDD, para podermos entrar em contato.
> 
> Ficamos à disposição.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

*charlespjo* e *ricardoctga*, Bom dia!
Obrigado pelas informações, entraremos em contato.

----------


## Aurio

Com 1km de distância relação AP x Estação esta muito ruim.

----------


## crefa

Boa Noite!!!

Aguardando posicionamento da Intelbras sobre o Tdma, a hora que estiver 100% vou implementar em pop para testes.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Aurio, Bom dia!

Podemos lhe ajudar, seria possível você postar o resultado do LinkCalc(http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...kcalc/linkcalc) e as configurações efetuadas no AP e Estação?

Ficamos no aguardo.

----------


## WELTCOM

Resolvi fazer um teste em uma torre com 4 painel APC 5M 90º, em um deles estão ligados 6 clientes wom 5000 (firmware 5.0 b2) mimo até 500mts com sinal medio de -65 a potencia de 18dbi no AP e antena medio 16dbi. Percebi que o ccq que variava entre 40 a 100 % no modo 802.11 e depois de colocar o TDMA o ccq oscilou muito nao passava de 50 % e as vezes até zerava assim como a latencia subiu tambem. Fico no aguardo da Intelbras pois estamos substituindo as ubnts por intelbras que faz muita falta o protocolo TDMA.

----------


## ricardoctga

Boa noite a todos,

Hoje faz uma semana que postei problemas e dificuldades em utilizar os equipamentos Wom 5000 com Protocolo TDMA anunciado no novo firmware. No mesmo dia recebi a resposta do Suporte Intelbras, pedindo meu telefone para entrarem em contato para nos ajudar com a configuração, e nada!.... então hoje faz uma semana!! nem por telefone nem mesmo por aqui no fórum, o que seria útil para todos.

Comprei 15 aparelhos, já instalei 10, nenhum funcionou bem em modo TDMA, em modo básico funcionou com qualidade inferior ao UBNT.

Continuo aguardando posicionamento referente a estabilidade do novo firmware, afinal comprei pelo marketing divulgado em cima do mesmo.

----------


## bola25a2008

O problema é muito maior do que vcs imaginam...

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=179329&page=2

----------


## meyknho

> Boa noite a todos,
> 
> Hoje faz uma semana que postei problemas e dificuldades em utilizar os equipamentos Wom 5000 com Protocolo TDMA anunciado no novo firmware. No mesmo dia recebi a resposta do Suporte Intelbras, pedindo meu telefone para entrarem em contato para nos ajudar com a configuração, e nada!.... então hoje faz uma semana!! nem por telefone nem mesmo por aqui no fórum, o que seria útil para todos.
> 
> Comprei 15 aparelhos, já instalei 10, nenhum funcionou bem em modo TDMA, em modo básico funcionou com qualidade inferior ao UBNT.
> 
> Continuo aguardando posicionamento referente a estabilidade do novo firmware, afinal comprei pelo marketing divulgado em cima do mesmo.


ricardoctga, da uma olhadinha nesse post referente ao Ipoll (TDMA ) no WOM 5000 ou WOM 5000 MIMO

https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...l=1#post749849

Se surtir efeito, posta aqui os resultados, ainda não tive tempo para testar, primeira oportunidade vou verificar também.

Ate +

----------


## Ales

Os links não estão abrindo!!!!
Poderia ajudar , preciso atualizar meus equipamentos!
Obrigado!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Os links não estão abrindo!!!!
> Poderia ajudar , preciso atualizar meus equipamentos!
> Obrigado!


Prezado Ales, Bom Dia!
Abaixo link, para atualizar seus equipamentos, para o firmware 5.0 beta 3.
WOM 5000: http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._5_0_beta3.rar
WOM 5000 MiMo: http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._5_0_beta3.rar
Muito obrigado.

----------


## fmcjunior

Pô eu sou grande defensor de vocês, mas caramba essas são as correções da beta 3 pra beta 2 depois de quase 60 dias, jura mesmo, sendo que o pau na instabilidade com ipol ativado, jura mesmo 60 dias???
Correções:
* Legenda do Gráfico de Throughput incorreta
* Interface WAN com VLAN ativada

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pô eu sou grande defensor de vocês, mas caramba essas são as correções da beta 3 pra beta 2 depois de quase 60 dias, jura mesmo, sendo que o pau na instabilidade com ipol ativado, jura mesmo 60 dias???
> Correções:
> * Legenda do Gráfico de Throughput incorreta
> * Interface WAN com VLAN ativada


Prezado fmcjunior, Bom Dia!
Estamos em fase de testes com o firmware (beta), onde poderão ocorrer novas correções, assim que finalizada, será disponibilizado em nosso site.
Muito obrigado.

----------


## jorgilson

Tem como vcs colocarem no firmware a opção de desativar o botao de reset da wom 5000?

----------


## meyknho

Olá, Boa Tarde,

Como todos que estão discutindo aqui no fórum também sou um usuário de produtos da Intelbras em meu provedor, e foi lançado recentemente um novo firmware, porém como estou viajando não pude testa-los.

*WOM 5000 SISO FIRMWARE 5.0 BETA 4*
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...beta4_ptbr.rar

*WOM 5000 MIMO FIRMWARE 5.0 BETA 4*
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...beta4_ptbr.rar

Por favor quem testar posta aqui os resultados.

Até mais!




> *CHANGELOG DAS ÚLTIMAS VERSÕES.*
> *21/05/2015 5.0-BETA4*
> Melhorias:
> * Alteração do cálculo de CCQ
> * Algoritmo de data rate automático
> * Adicionada informação do nome do host na lista de leases do DHCP
> 
> Correções:
> * Cliente WDS não conecta em um Mikrotik com segurança WPA/WPA2
> ...

----------


## NielsonPadilha

não consigo baixar. Alguém ta conseguindo ?

----------


## charlespjo

Nao esta disponivel no site...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados, Bom Dia!
O firmware 5.0 BETA4, foi retirado do site para ajustes e melhorias, ainda não há uma data para lançamento, acompanhem a página do produto, assim que finalizada será disponibilizada para download.
Muito Obrigado.

----------


## henrickmg

Olá, eu entendo nada disso. Estou pensando em adquirir algumas CPE da Intelbras para conhecer. Elas trabalham bem em conjunto com a linha Airmax da Ubiquiti ?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá, eu entendo nada disso. Estou pensando em adquirir algumas CPE da Intelbras para conhecer. Elas trabalham bem em conjunto com a linha Airmax da Ubiquiti ?


henrickmg, Bom dia!


O AIRMAX é o protocolo proprietário da UBNT, por isso não irá se comunicar com o mesmo, somente irão se comunicar no padrão IEEE 802.11a/n.

----------


## jcmaster85

> henrickmg, Bom dia!
> 
> 
> O AIRMAX é o protocolo proprietário da UBNT, por isso não irá se comunicar com o mesmo, somente irão se comunicar no padrão IEEE 802.11a/n.



Bom dia amigo, alguma previsão para lançamento de novo firmware do Wom 5000 ?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Olá Amigo, no momento não temos previsão para o lançamento da Firmware da família WOM 5000, assim que estiver pronta, disponibilizaremos no site da Intelbras para Download e avisaremos aqui no fórum Under-linux.

Grande Abraço
Equipe Intelbras
https://www.intelbras.com.br/

----------


## FMANDU

@*Suporte Intelbras* um mês depois lhe pergunto também: nada do novo firmware? estou ate gostando do wom mimo, mas o uso do tdma nas redes é indispensável, estou pra subir um novo POP so que vou todo de TDMA, se a intelbras ja tiver lançado o ipoll no wom vou precisar de muitos.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras* um mês depois lhe pergunto também: nada do novo firmware? estou ate gostando do wom mimo, mas o uso do tdma nas redes é indispensável, estou pra subir um novo POP so que vou todo de TDMA, se a intelbras ja tiver lançado o ipoll no wom vou precisar de muitos.


No momento não temos previsão para o lançamento da Firmware da família WOM 5000. Assim que estiver pronta,avisaremos aqui no fórum Under-linux.

Abraço
Equipe Intelbras
https://www.intelbras.com.br/

----------

